# Aftermarket tri power



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2009)

So I'm restoring my car right now and looking to put a tri power system on it. What are my options for an aftermarket tri power system. So far what I've found starts at very expensive and goes up from there. I don't care about originality. Can you convert a regular holley or other aftermarket carb to run with a tri power set up?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Tri powers are _never _cheap.




My advise is to save up and do it the right way rather than try and modify or cobble :smash: a system together.

Unless you can find a rebuildable setup at a swap meet that has all the parts intact and doesn't have damaged carbs and you can do all the work yourself I would say you would be money and time ahead to purchase a professionally restored trip setup.

I'm sure other more knowledgeable tri power owners will chime in here.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree with Alky. 

You might check out this site:
Welcome to Pontiac Tripower | Pontiac Tripower

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X3. You are ahead of the game buy buying an original unit that has been restored by a repudable source. Mike Wasson comes to mind. The quality and fitment of the 45-50 year old stuff over the new stuff is significant.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

I would recommend you try "Pontiac Tri-Power.com" As Bear stated above, I have dealt with them for parts for my Tri-power and they where very knowledgeable. They also have complete set-ups, that they have refurbished, for sale.


----------



## rexs73gto (Nov 25, 2012)

If you can find one of the left over Barry Grant set up's they are very good units & run & drive you engine very good. When Barry Grant went out of business last year they took the tri-power set ups out of the summit catalog but there are still sets available by calling summit. They were priced at $ 2100.00 but they were complete right down to the air cleaners & fuel lines which made them ready to bolt on & go. These systems were tested against the original systems & added about 30 HP to your engine with the new one. They are now owned by edlebrock so you might try them to for the systems.


----------



## Tom L (Aug 11, 2011)

Ames has aluminum aftermarket tri manifolds as well as the proper big bore center carb. Stock cast iron is way cool and desirable but the cost is scary for some, especially those that are selling as restored correctly. I would stay away from the 65 and older tri manifold if you go for the factory version. Center carb is a tough find, at least that has been my experience with the small bore. Pay attention to the 12 or 10 bolt changes. Lots of 12 bolts on eBay some with all carbs, most not. G/L


----------

